# Alte Aufnahmen und neue Versuche mit der Coolpix P90



## McFarland (25. März 2009)

Hier mal ein paar alte, aber interessante Aufnahmen die ich so mit der Panasonic DMC FZ 5 gemacht hatte. Und dann hoffentlich alsbald neue Aufnahmen mit der Coolpix P90.


----------



## McFarland (25. März 2009)

*AW: Alte Aufnahmen und neue Versuche mit der Coolpix P90*

und weiter...


----------



## McFarland (25. März 2009)

*AW: Alte Aufnahmen und neue Versuche mit der Coolpix P90*

noch mehr...


----------



## McFarland (25. März 2009)

*AW: Alte Aufnahmen und neue Versuche mit der Coolpix P90*

und eines noch...


----------



## axel (25. März 2009)

*AW: Alte Aufnahmen und neue Versuche mit der Coolpix P90*

Klasse Fotos Sebastian !

Da bin ich ja schon gespannt auf die Fotos mit der neuen Kamera !
Hab mir ebend mal Deine Neue angesehen . Das wär für mich auch die Richtige gewesen .
Viel Spaß und Erfolg damit !

Lg
axel


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2009)

*AW: Alte Aufnahmen und neue Versuche mit der Coolpix P90*

Servus Sebi ich darf dich so ansprechen ?

Ola, sehr schöne Bilder.

Schnell noch nachreich 
:willkommen bei uns Teichverrückten

und ......

:Willkommen2 unter den Fotografen 



Bild #10 der Pilz und
Bild #16 das Kitten
gefallen mir am Besten 

Irgendwie kommen mir manche Bilder bekannt vor 
Treibst du dich noch in Fotoforen herum


----------



## McFarland (25. März 2009)

*AW: Alte Aufnahmen und neue Versuche mit der Coolpix P90*

Danke danke...

Nee, ich Fotoforen treibe ich mich nicht rum. Dafür fehlt mir die Zeit und ich bin eh nur n Amateurknipser mit zu wenig Zeit sich intensiv damit zu beschäftigen. Ich hab hier in der Firma noch ne Nikon D80 mit der ich mich seit langer Zeit in Ruhe auseinandersetzen will, aber ich komme eh nie dazu.


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2009)

*AW: Alte Aufnahmen und neue Versuche mit der Coolpix P90*

Sebi, eine D80 hast in der Fa. rumliegen .... tzzzz.

Mensch, ran an die Cam ........

Jede Minute die du da verstreichen läßt .....
aber es stimmt schon, einarbeiten in eine DSLR muß man sich schon.


----------



## TwoCent (25. März 2009)

*AW: Alte Aufnahmen und neue Versuche mit der Coolpix P90*

Hallo Sebastian,

das sind alles schöne Bilder. Aber das Kätzchen ist echt genial.
Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Bin schon auf die nächsten gespannt.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## McFarland (26. März 2009)

*AW: Alte Aufnahmen und neue Versuche mit der Coolpix P90*

Also... Camwetter war hier mal gar nicht. Hab nur n bischen rumgespielt aber nix ernsthaftes. 3° und Nieselregen oder Schneeregen. Nee danke. :-(

Ich war stattdessen einkaufen... Steine für den Garten.


----------

